# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Réseau Hospitalier de Médecine Sociale (de Tournai)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Réseau Hospitalier de Médecine Sociale (de Tournai)
Chaussée Saint-Amand 80
Tournai

Bezoek de website van Réseau Hospitalier de Médecine Sociale


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Réseau Hospitalier de Médecine Sociale.*

----------

